

Ask HN: Should I renew my Libyan domain name?
 - gizzlon

So.. my personal .ly domain is about to expire. Even if my $25 are not going to make or break al-Gaddafi, I don't really feel the need to feed his crackpot government.  Although I only deal with libyanspider.com, I have no idea where the money eventually ends up. According to wikipedia "the registration is sponsored by LTT" (1) which is chaired by the "Muhammad Qaddafi, the eldest son of Libyan president Muammar al-Gaddafi" (2).<p>Is this the time to support a country in turmoil or should we .ly owners take our business elsewhere?<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.ly#Registration
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libya_Telecom_%26_Technology
======
djm
I'd just go ahead and renew it. Gaddafi is not going to wage a significant
part of his war with your $25 and the US Govt is not likely to send the black
helicopters after you over it either. This isn't something worth worrying
about.

------
shrikant
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12585949>

Obama's just signed an executive order banning all 'property and transactions'
related to Libya. Even if you wanted to, I doubt you'd be [legally] able to.
(If you're in the USA, of course..)

~~~
hasenj
The question is about the ethics, not legality in the US.

------
hasenj
Assuming Qaddafi is gonna be ousted soon, I doubt your money will have time to
reach his pocket ;)

